# Any UK Furs made it to the US cons?



## Kibu42 (Sep 8, 2014)

So I was wondering if anyone from the UK (Or Europe for that matter) has ever made it all the way out to a US con?

If so, did you go alone or with a buddy?
Did you meet people out there?

And are airports funny in anyway about suits (besides taking a whole extra bag for it...)?

Or just any stories/experiences of US Cons from non US citizens.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 8, 2014)

Anywhere would likely to be funny about going in suits, unless its packed away, then its typical anonymous luggage.
Tonnes of people go oversea's to exhibitions all the time, i went all the way to germany via coach (holy fuck did that feel like forever) for an exotic pets exhibition


----------



## Kibu42 (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh no, I didn't mean WEARING a suit at an airport. I just meant do they treat it as standard luggage? Knowing how tight US security is I had images of the TSA ripping open fur suit heads to "double check" etc.

Also what was the German con? and what was it like? Did you find there was a language barrier at all?


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 8, 2014)

Lol ok, then i shouldnt think its a problem in a suit case, its only clothing then i would imagine. I specifically remember watching one of those Aussie border force programs where they saw mascot suits in the xray, although they were laced with cocaine so...
You probably have to declare whats in there, although someone whose actually been to the US can help you more.
The show in germany was the Terraristika, biggest exotics pet show in the world ^_^
The customs seemed extremely lax going via coach, we had papers declaring what kinda animals we had but it all seemed to go by pretty smoothly.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Mar 14, 2016)

I was able to bring tails, ears, and gloves as carry-on luggage without getting stopped or questioned at all. I don't know about a full fursuit in regular luggage. They see enough weird stuff come through that they probably wouldn't give it a second glance if it's stowed away.


----------



## BRN (Mar 15, 2016)

My laptop full of pornography was examined, and so was my bag of dildos.

USA officials aren't there to stop you from having obscure or eccentric interests... just laugh off the embarrassment.
You'll get fucked if you have 'something to hide', but your suit and furry stuff are safe, promise! Your pride might be scuffed, but that's the only thing that would be hurt by a trip. ♪


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2016)

BRN said:


> My laptop full of pornography was examined, and so was my bag of dildos.
> 
> USA officials aren't there to stop you from having obscure or eccentric interests... just laugh off the embarrassment.
> You'll get fucked if you have 'something to hide', but your suit and furry stuff are safe, promise! Your pride might be scuffed, but that's the only thing that would be hurt by a trip. ♪



This reminds me: Next time I go overseas, I'm gonna bring a bag of dildos, jest so they have to inspect them! Well, and also to have around. But I bet they might get a lot more embarrassed than anyone...

Overall, I doubt a fursuit would cause too much fuss. I think the key thing they're looking at are explosives. I don't suggest smuggling drugs either, but all in all, I don't think a fur-suit would raise any suspicion. It's not as if fur-suited terrorist strikes are a thing...or at least not yet. And somehow, I doubt groups like ISIS will ever have that much of a sense of humor---which, in this case, is a good thing. But who knows...maybe in the future, they'll be 'profiling' people with camel and fennec fox fursonas...


----------

